# Ringkobing Fjord in Dänemark



## SchruBBer (22. August 2005)

Moin Anglerfreunde!

Ich hätte da mal ein Paar Fragen!;+
Und zwar geht es um den Ringkobing Fjord in Dänemark!|kopfkrat

Auf was sollte man im September angeln??#c
Welche Ausrüstung muss ich da mitnehemen??#d
Was für Köder etc. ???

Danke schon mal im vorraus!!

Gruß der SchruBBer! :m
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&ct=re...de/Ringkobing-Fjord&ei=S54JQ5nxEYuiiAK0gomjDg


----------



## AAlfänger (22. August 2005)

*AW: Ringkobing Fjord in Dänemark*

#h  #6 Hallo Schrubber,
Du hast rund um den Ringköbing Fjord jede Menge Angelmöglichkeiten. Du
kannst in Hvide Sande auf Plattfisch,Dorsch ,Hornhecht,Makrele und Aal
angeln.Dort sind auch zwei Angelgeschäfte wo du Köder und sonstiges
bekommen kannst. Im Touristbüro bekommt man Broschüren mit den besten
Angelplätzen und was man dort fängt auch mit Saisonkalender. Weiter kann
man von dort auch Hochseeangeln fahren. Wo der Fjord beginnt ist ein kleiner Steg, von dem aus kann man Rotfedern, Barsche und auch Hechte angeln.
Des weiteren sind dort jede Menge Put and Take Seen. Ich hoffe dir damit
etwas geholfen zu haben. Ich war dort schon mindestens 10 mal mit Familie
im Urlaub und bin nie ohne Fisch nach Hause gefahren. Dieses Jahr bin ich
gerade von Fünen wiedergekommen, aber nächstes Jahr gehts wieder zum
Fjord.

Hol dir zum Plattfischangeln einfach die Dänischen Buttvorfächer mit 60g
Gewicht, daran entweder Wattwurm oder Heringsfetzen aus Silde Filet ge-
schnitten, das haut immer hin. Fürs Makrelenangeln ein einfaches Makrelen-
vorfach un vorne einen 120g Pilker.
Viele Grüße von Aalfänger


----------



## Fritzchen (22. August 2005)

*AW: Ringkobing Fjord in Dänemark*

Hvide -sande hafen , am Strandingsmuseet Thorsminde,am Thyboron Kanal und an den Buhnen von Agger Tange kann man sehr gut mit oben beschriebener Montage angeln .Gute Forellenseen sind Klegod,Söndervig,Nymindegab.


----------



## SchruBBer (23. August 2005)

*AW: Ringkobing Fjord in Dänemark*

Ey cool!!! Damit habt ihr mir sehr geholfen!

Vielen, vielen Dank:m


----------



## Tyron (23. August 2005)

*AW: Ringkobing Fjord in Dänemark*

Moin

Ich würd dir ehrlich gesagt, vom Fjord direkt abraten!  Such mal son bisschen hier im AB und du wirst ganz schnell feststellen, dass die Fänge im Ringkjöbing ganz schön nachgelassen haben!  Mit Hechten ist es da ganz mau, nur die Barsche lassen einen an einigen Stellen nicht im Stich...

Auch Hvide Sande - vor einigen Jahren noch super auf Platte und Dorsch - ist deutlich "unfängiger" geworden! Von den Molen kannste noch Glück haben und den ein oder anderen Platten erwischen, doch die Fänge sind eigentlich nicht soo erwähnenswert.
Tip: Probiers im Hafen und zw. den Buhnen auf Aal!:g 

Wollt dich jetzt nicht entmtutigen, aber leider ist dies die Realität. Die Forellenseen, jedenfalls die Meisten, sind aber echt nen Tagesausflug wert!

Ach ja, nimm doch nochmal n Heringsvorfach mit! Mit ganz viel Glück sind Ende September schon die ersten kleinen Schwärme an der Schleuse in Hvide Sande...;+ 
Allerdings ist es eigentlich noch zu früh...


----------



## choose!! (24. August 2005)

*AW: Ringkobing Fjord in Dänemark*

Hallo!
Hat es jemand an der Nordsee nähe Hvide Sande schon in der Brandung versucht!?
Welche Wurfweiten benötigt man dort?|kopfkrat 
Thx
|wavey:


----------



## Tyron (24. August 2005)

*AW: Ringkobing Fjord in Dänemark*

@ choose:

Guck mal einen Post nach oben... 
Aber ich sags gerne nochmal: Aus meiner Sicht lohnt das "richtige" Brandungsangeln nur noch, wenn einem der Wind ordentlich und damit mein ich auch ORDENTLICH:m  ins Gesicht pustet! Gegen den Wind rauszuknüppeln kann recht schwierig sein, aber irgendwie muss man dieses Hinderniss überwinden...


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. August 2005)

*AW: Ringkobing Fjord in Dänemark*

@ choose:

Aargab ,ca.10 Km unterhalb Hvide Sande lohnt auf Platte.Vom Parkplatz
über die Düne (200 m).Jeweils 500m rechts und links wird häufig recht gut
gefangen.

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## choose!! (26. August 2005)

*AW: Ringkobing Fjord in Dänemark*

@ j.Breithardt:
Danke......#6 
Werde es dort mal versuchen.Denn an den Molen in Hvide Sande kann man es,so wie du schon sagst-getrost vergessen! Das ständige ausbaggern an den Molen vertreibt ganz klar den einen und anderen Platten!!!


----------



## Andree68 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ringkobing Fjord in Dänemark*

Mache im September Urlaub in Limfjord Dänemark
Frage an Juser `Tyron´ gilt das angeln dort genauso wie für Ringkobing
hätte die möglichkeit mit einem Boot rauszufahren.
Siehe auch unter Vorstellung Danke


----------

